# Sucker punch drawing



## Stretchart (May 27, 2013)

Sucker punch Graphite drawing done on layout paper
See more of my work at www.facebook.com/stretch.art


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thats awesome!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Subliminal, I love it. The Character has been drawn to perfection. The additional 'kewel' effect is the background, I'm not sure whether the paper is really screwed up or not. If drawn, it has been applied with the subtlest of technique, if actually screwed up, you have nicely avoided the character. My
bet is on the highly skilled drawn effect.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

.. Perhaps I should have said 'textured' paper, as opposed to 'screwed up' paper, as it has a whole different annotation!


----------



## Stretchart (May 27, 2013)

Thankyou! The background is a smudged effect I was trying to add texture


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That must took a lot of time and effort, for very small details. Such as the armour on the shoulder and the weapon, it look's very realistic! Love your work!


----------

